# Myelopathy (spinal cord disease)



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

anyone have experience with this condition, Vet believes this is what is wrong with Babs. From what I have been reading there is not much that will help. My heart is broken thinking about it.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

I have no experience with it , but are very sorry to hear that you and Babs are going through this. :sad:


----------

